# New look



## AThomasHowe (Aug 22, 2014)

Looks great! I love the lighter look.

If I were to be real picky though, there's a little bit of different padding amounts going on in the side:



Might look a bit better with 50px on each side?

Besides that though it's really nice. Like the background.

What do you all think?


----------



## iWF-Jacob (Aug 22, 2014)

I like it quite a bit! Very clean and sleek. I was browsing around when the change happened (I think) and was caught off guard for a moment there.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 22, 2014)

The theme has been available as an option in the footer for some time. I just now decided to make it default. 

I'll look into fixing it up a bit.


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 22, 2014)

> I'll look into fixing it up a bit.


I just did "change theme"  "2013 theme" <click> 

The new theme looks better than the old one but it's too bright for my eyeballs


----------



## iann_lfcvps (Aug 22, 2014)

This is my first day back browsing vpsboard in a long time and I was on the old theme for half the day and now on the new. So, with that in mind I don't have near the trained habits about how some things look as much as others. That being said, the new theme is really nice, very clean, less "bulge" overall.


----------



## aggressivenetworks (Aug 22, 2014)

I need to wear my sunglasses it is so bright! Signs of old age.


----------



## Steven F (Aug 22, 2014)

NO.


----------



## fixidixi (Aug 22, 2014)

well it looks nice but to be honest i liked the old style better as it left more space to content


----------



## mojeda (Aug 22, 2014)

You can select the old style at the bottom of the page on the left side "Change Theme" (next to the RSS button).

I've actually been using this theme for months now and came here thinking "New theme???."

I might try and make a darker version if I have the time.


----------



## D. Strout (Aug 22, 2014)

mojeda said:


> I've actually been using this theme for months now and came here thinking "New theme???."


Same here. As I recall, when the new theme became available and I switched, at first I didn't like it, but now I much prefer it. I like lighter themes over dark ones generally, so I'm happy with this theme.


----------



## Alex U (Aug 22, 2014)

I like it   Much cleaner.


----------



## Schultz (Aug 23, 2014)

Way too much white - if you're viewing vpsboard from a true HD monitor, it'll hurt your eyes.


----------



## switsys (Aug 23, 2014)

I switched to "vpsboard 2013" immediately.


----------



## dave (Aug 23, 2014)

Is there still a way to clear the new posts, after viewing the new content?


----------



## bizzard (Aug 23, 2014)

Its much cleaner, but too bright for me too, even at the lowest brightness setting in my laptop.

Can you try changing the background from #fff to something like #fcfcfc?


----------



## RobertM (Aug 23, 2014)

I like how the new theme is designed, much cleaner for sure.  Much brighter than the old theme, but I believe it's something I could get used to.


----------



## raindog308 (Aug 23, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> I just did "change theme"  "2013 theme" <click>
> 
> The new theme looks better than the old one but it's too bright for my eyeballs


The business of the hatched background was a bit much for me...switched back to 2013.  But for those who like the new, party on!


----------

